# Medicare Part B, Obamacare, should I sign up



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I've been turning down Part B but they sent me another thing to sign up for 110.00 a month.
I've been to a doctor three times in my life for busted bones. That is pretty much it. Don't like to let it be known KARMA.thing. And I don't trust doctors
But going on 66 I reckon I could get sick. VA refuses to take me caseu I didn't go to the doctor. Or so they say. Not really impressed by them anyway after they let my neighbor die
Thing is how does Obama care effect Part B and so I want to give up a 100 a month. Lots of money to me. I don't figure on dieing till I'm good and ready which is about 60 years from now. At least according to my "things to do" notepad


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

The longer you put it off, the more it will cost...when you DO get it. AND, you can only sign up for the program during a certain time of the year.

Just be sure you can live with what you DON'T get from part B. Other than that, go for it.

Mon


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

It's my understanding that eligibility for Medicare makes you ineligible for Obamacare benefits. I've been told that that I'll get healthcare coverage either for free or for very little at the start of 2014, but when I turn 65 in mid-2015 I'll have to revert to Medicare even though it will be a lot more expensive for me.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

2013 Part B premium rate is $104.90/month. For that you get 80% coverage on your doctor's bills, lab tests, after a deductible of ~$160 or so. It is insurance. It's what people get to cover them for the unexpected. If you sign up AFTER your 7 month just turned 65 enrollment window (3 months before birthday, month of birthday, 3 months after birthday), you will be subject to a penalty of about 1% per month that you didn't get it. As Frogmammy said, if you don't sign up when you are first eligible, you have to wait until Jan1 - (Feb 28 or is it March 31?), and then coverage won't start until July 1. Even with Medicare B, there is no cap on out of pocket costs you could incur. 

Nevada is the King of Advantage plan comparisons (replacement Medicare), and most areas of the country you can get one that doesn't cost you more than the original Part B premium. You will have co-pays, and a maximum out of pocket (around here, $6,700 potential.)

Often times the question isn't "Can I afford it?", but "Can I afford NOT to have it?" The dying isn't the hard part, it's staying healthy and alive to finish all those "want-to's" on your bucket list.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

My mother considered not getting the part B coverage because when she retired her union provided health insurance was supposed to not cost her anything after her retirement however when she found her union health insurance charging her around $300 a month premium for full coverage when she qualified for Medicare she took the Part B and lowered her union furnished coverage to supplemental range at a third of the premium costs.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I have a Medicare Advantage plan PPO & am very happy with it. It's insurance TNHermit - take it, you never know what illness is in store for you. A heart attack can be big bucks. - make sure you've got a prescription plan as it'll cost you more later when you do sign up. Some Advantage Plans have it included. 

Look online at the cost of some drugs - I have a client who gets a shot in her eye once a month to help control Macular Degeneration- Two thousand dollars a month, but it beats the alternative of going blind. It's not all about busted bones. 

Check with your state insurance department. Many have comparisons on line as states differ in what they can offer. 

Too bad health insurance doesn't go across state lines like auto insurance - it's be a LOT cheaper and you'd have many more choices. .

You can also talk to an insurance agent as medicare pays them, not you.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Medicare and Obamacare are two completely different things. If you are over 65, then you go on Medicare. Part B is pretty cheap, considering the coverage you get. And if you are in an area where there are Advantage plans, then it's possible to get even better coverage (including drug coverage) at no extra cost. Unless you are really wealthy enough to cover catastrophic illnesses, then taking part B makes a lot of sense to me.


----------



## BCoburn (Mar 13, 2012)

PLEASE do yourself a favor and obtain the Part B. Thank God my father opted to do so. My Mom suffered a stroke and has since passed away but thanks to Part B, the $350,000.00+ in medical bills that she racked up only cost out of pocket about $5,000.00 for my Dad. They would have lost everything including their home if they had not added the part B.

As a side note, they were absolutely healthy until Mom hit about age 72 and she got cancer and the stroke. Before that, they and she hadn't been to a doctor since delivering me 40 some years ago. Dad is still healthy for his 75 year age but he wouldn't think of going without Part B.

It was the best financial decision they ever made.


----------

